# Whose composition is this?



## darmilli (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello folks,

I am new here, so please forgive me if I am breaking any rules.

Please watch this video 




There's a very soothing piece of classic music in the first half (the first 3 minutes). I would like to know what is it called, who is the composer, and where can I get it.

Thanks

[Admin edit: Thread moved to Non-Classical forum]


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

It is the soundtrack from the film Requiem for a Dream composed by Clint Mansell. Not sure if I would call the piece soothing though!


----------

